# Moving Equipment



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Do you move your own equipment?

On what do you move it?

Here right now it seems everyone is buying 160 size excavators 8'6" wide to move on 20-25 ton tag-a-longs pulled behind tri-axle dumps.
To avoid the permit problems.

We hire a trucker that does just equipment moving and even in our most active year he has cost less than the insurance, registration and overhead costs of a tractor and lowbed in CT.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a late 80's Diamond Reo tandem tractor and a 35 ton dual axle detach trailor that moves most of our equipment. We also have a 20 Talbert tag that we use for moving the dozers if we have a small job to do where we need the dump truck at the same time. For our permit moves with our larger equipment, we have local towing company that moves them for us. They treat us pretty good.

Also, my dad moves all of the equipment. I refuse to get my CDL with all of the crazy drivers on the roads these days.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

The only macines I move these days are the skid steer and 35SDR, I agree with Nick (again) I don't see it being worth the expense of owning the equip. to move the larger equip. for our operation. I just figure in the cost of moves and hire it out to a guy that moves equip. for his livelyhood. Is it more convenient to own your own rig? Not in my opinion! Unless you have a big operation and moving machines on a daily basis.


----------



## chrisherk (Dec 11, 2005)

A while ago i was thinking about getting a dump truck and trailer, but i changed my mind. I only do one house site at a time. So thats maybe 10 moves a year and maybe a 100 deliveries or so of mat. I figure thats a cost of about 9k. If i bought a truck it would prob cost me double that/year. Actually i think you guys talked me out of it


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

*Question*

I presently have a Class B CDL. I want to purchase a 12,000 lb.GVW trailer. I will be towing it with my F-350 which I think has a GVW of 12,000 lbs. , I'd go out and double check but I don't feel like putting my shoes back on :jester: Question : Does this combination require me to have a Class 1 CDL ??? What do you think there Nick old buddy?:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

any commercial trailer over 10,000 lbs gvw needs a class A CDL in CT.


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

So I guess I get a 10,000 lb trailer


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

Take the test with your F350 and a 12,000 LB trailer. You just won't have an airbrake endorsement. The only hard part is the trip check.


Nick


----------



## chrisherk (Dec 11, 2005)

from what i understand if you exceed 26000 gcvw, you need a class a. That i know is a fact, but then i read that if your truck exceeds 10k gvw and you pull a traler that exceeds 10k, you also need a class a. EX: My current truck is 9990, and one of my trailers is 14k. According to how i interpret it, i dont need an A. But I have one anyway, so i dont care either way. If someone can prove my second interpretation wrong, please do. 
chris


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

From the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration:



> Classes of License:
> 
> The Federal standard requires States to issue a CDL to drivers according to the following license classifications:
> 
> ...


Now then, I had a DOT paperwork audit last summer and the official explained to me that;
If I attach my f-350 to my 7 ton trailer, *for work*, I am required to have a class A CDL. If I had a 4 ton trailer I would not need the A.

If I were to allow my employee to attach his 1 ton Chevy van to my 7 ton trailer and load a skid-steer and take it to his house to do some clean up work and he was *not* getting any compensation for it, making his trip non commercial he is *not* required to have a class A or a Commercial license. If I have him haul it to my job site, he would be in violation.

When I got my CDL I was "grandfathered in" because I owned and was operating a small dump and a 9 ton trailer, all I had to do was take the written tests. And show the registrations to DMV.

When I purchased a newer dump that had air brakes, again all I had to take was the written portions of the exam to get the air brake restriction removed.

The different states can vary somewhat, a State can be *more *restrictive than the Feds rules but a State cannot be *less* restrictive.

I got stopped a couple years ago, they where checking all the smaller trucks with trailers for proper license.
ALOT of the landscapers here have know clue about the requirements, and the cops were writing plenty of tickets.:sad: 

Tom


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Joe,
> 
> Take the test with your F350 and a 12,000 LB trailer. You just won't have an airbrake endorsement. The only hard part is the trip check.
> 
> ...


 Ok, Pretty much ordered the trailer today, went with the 12,000# GVW. Trip Check............. Please elaborate a little. Thanks for your time........ hey wait a miniute, what the heck else do you have to do:jester: :laughing:


----------



## fletch (Apr 7, 2006)

*letting employees take home trailers*

be careful letting employees take home trailers that are insured by a company. In NY most trailers are insured by the vehicle towing them. The exception is business owned trailers. They are only insured to be towed by company vehicles. Don't find this out the hard way


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info Fletch, I was using that as an example, Thats how the Fed explained it to me.

I don't let my guys even drive my pickup.:thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Trip Check............. Please elaborate a little.
Joseph, 
The trip check is the part of the driving test that you do as a pre-trip where you check your truck and trailer in a specific sequence. People tell me that most testers don't allow more than one missed item. Get the manual from DMV and study it. Can you read Joe? 

Thanks for your time........Your welcome!

Hey wait a miniute, what the heck else do you have to do.....HaHa?

Nick


----------



## chrisherk (Dec 11, 2005)

tgeb said:


> From the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration:
> Now then, I had a DOT paperwork audit last summer and the official explained to me that;
> If I attach my f-350 to my 7 ton trailer, *for work*, I am required to have a class A CDL. If I had a 4 ton trailer I would not need the A.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Trailer ordered should get it mid May, now off to DMV to get manual for Class A CDL. So Nick if I understand what you said I'll have a Class A CDL with air brake restriction on it. But what about just driving anything over 26,000#, I mean presently I have a Class B CDL which allows me to drive vechicles with air brakes, do you think that will be forfeited? Hope not


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

It shouldn't be negated and it might be enough. Like anything you just have to check with DMV. Things always seem to be different when someone else asks.

Nick


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> presently I have a Class B CDL which allows me to drive vehicles with air brakes, do you think that will be forfeited?


Joe, you might be able to avoid the skills test and just do the written exam.

Explain to the DMV that you have been pulling trailers with the class B and you need to upgrade your trailer to over the 10K limit. They just might make it easy for you. 
If you already have the air brake endorsement they shouldn't take that away.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tgeb said:


> Joe, you might be able to avoid the skills test and just do the written exam.
> 
> Explain to the DMV that you have been pulling trailers with the class B and you need to upgrade your trailer to over the 10K limit. They just might make it easy for you.
> If you already have the air brake endorsement they shouldn't take that away.


Are we talking about the same DMV? Make it easy on me? Would be nice but I have my doubts.:laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we currently own a 25 ton lowboy, beavertail/ramps. gets rather scary loading in spring/fall with frost on the deck. carry salt with us those times, but still scary. we're looking at buying a newer lowboy. my son and i are considering these 2 types of trailers. any experience, comments you've had with them would be greatly appreciated.

1. hydraulic folding gooseneck

2. hydraulic detach gooseneck. i'm told to NEVER buy a ground bearing. 

thanks in advance for any input you might have


----------

